# antivirus programs



## maka (Sep 14, 2006)

hi all,
was wondering which antivirus programs you guys prefer to use..
currently i have McAfee installed which was preinstalled when i bought my laptop. The version i have is mcAfee virusscan 10.0.27

is this antivirus program any good or should i switch to somethign else?


----------



## ITTracker (Sep 14, 2006)

Norton and Mcafee from my results eats up memory resources. 

I have used AVG for some time now and it is good to use. It provides updates more than 2 times a week for virus signatures.

Try AVG after uninstalling Mcafee. You should only have one anti-software install in your machine at a time. 

The AVGs free home page: http://free.grisoft.com/


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It's usually a lot better to stick with a major antivirus product than a free one, as the engine and signature database is improved. AVG is fairly good as a free antivirus, however it can not detect nearly as many viruses/worms/etc as an up-to-date paid subscription with McAfee (or even the professional edition of AVG).

Take a look at these test results from AV-Comparatives.org, a reputable AV testing site (as of August 2006):

http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2006_08.php

I should note AVG in this test is the professional paid version, not the free version. Don't get me wrong, AVG Free is better than nothing by a long shot, but a paid antivirus tends to be better as more resources are spent on the product.


----------



## ITTracker (Sep 14, 2006)

Page not found with the link you provided.

If you use AVG and not have good ethics...
do go to web sites that could infect computer?
and not open emails who you dont know who it came from? 
and open executables in emails or zip files without knowning who sent it or knowing whats in it ? 

If you answered any of those questions with a yes... then AVG is not for you. 

Just be safe. Use a jacket.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Odd, I've retested the link and it works.

Anyhow, you can find the full report on the website (click Comparatives on the left-hand side and look at the "On-demand comparative" for August 2006 - the link provided previous is the "Online results"). If you are also curious about proactive (heuristic) detection, AV-Comparatives did a test in July 2006 which is just above the on-demand results.

http://www.av-comparatives.org


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

BitDefender.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I use norton av. Of course, a little spybot tea timer and a hardware firewall sure help!


----------



## Reflux (Sep 27, 2006)

Nod32 it is as good as kaspersky except its complicated and not recomended for beginers. But it has ondemand updates and it has probally the best rated herustics scaning


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Not forgetting it is lighter on resources than kaspersky.


----------



## giluser (Oct 21, 2006)

*anti-virus program*

Has anyone heard of the anti-virus program NOD32, and if so, is it any good.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

i use on this PC avast Free and i like it ^_^.

at the other pc is Symantec antivirus (not norton). and i like that 1 to. my bro, dad and mom dont have problems there anymore ^_^


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

giluser said:


> Has anyone heard of the anti-virus program NOD32, and if so, is it any good.


NOD32 is an excellent antivirus solution made by ESET. It sports some of the highest detection rates of all major antivirus solutions tested and leaves a relatively small footprint.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I use F-Secure Client Security.


----------

